# Mariachi band



## cllopez1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can purchase 8-9 mariachi band costumes for $100 or less? Thanks.


----------



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

nope, sorry


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am sorry, I have'nt seen anything. Most of the Mariachi costumes out there seem to be beyond your buget.

I would suggest go through your closet and see what you have, first.

What youy don't have, go to Goodwill or a vintage store and purchase any needed items like, pants, jacket, shirt, etc.....you could even do a vest, if you can't find a black jacket. Then go to JoAnn's and buy white appliques, silver brick-brack or metal buttons , some red material for a belt or a scarf.....to try to achieve your Mariachi.

The hat should be able to purchase or rent at a costume place.....

Here are some examples to give you some ideas. Good Luck!  *H1*

A DIY Mariachi Costume- This webpage has quite a few pics to get some ideas.
Oktoberfest2 2007


----------



## BooCoop (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi, I made outfits similar to a Mariachi outfit to be worn for a mexican themed party. It started with one outfit and then the following year, I made 2 more to match (had to have the 3 amigos!). The hats I think would be the hardest to get for cheap. I had one hat, found one at a second hand store and the other I found on ebay. The rest was pretty inexpensive. Here are a couple pictures...sorry I don't have better ones. They were very easy to make. Would something like this be good enough?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

No but that's a great idea for costumes.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I made flamenco costumes for props for a theme party last year. The guy had the short jacket. As was posted above, you can get items to modify at a thrift shop (Salvation Army, GoodWill, etc.) For the jacket, just find ones that fit the wearers, and cut off the bottom part appropriately and re-sew a bottom hem and embellish. You could maybe even stencil the designs with silver paint if you couldn't find trims to fit the budget.

I usually try to find clothing items that have some element(s) of what I want and then modify from there.


----------

